# Naturaphot



## ganael (Jul 22, 2007)

Hi,

Please forgive my bad english language :blushing: It's the first time I register on an oversea forum.

I live in France, photographer from many years, and I'd like to present my web site : 

http://www.naturaphot.org

I sincerely hope we'll have interesting exchanges of point of view about photography and the different maneers to look nature. It's always interesting to share experiences and feedbacks from other colleagues living in other countries.

Thank you 

Emmanuel


----------



## PatriK-b (Jul 23, 2007)

Hi Ganael,

Welcome aboard.

Your name sounds familiar to me...


----------



## ganael (Jul 23, 2007)

Vous ici ? 

Comment dit-on ? How do you do ?


----------



## tranceplant (Jul 24, 2007)

nice over all. you have some great shots, but the navigation could be a bit better. You did put an effort into making an artistic website. 

Très bien.  
Salut du Québec ;-)


----------



## ganael (Jul 26, 2007)

Thank you for visiting the site and for your comments  I just improved the navigation among the photos (a little)


----------

